# Rare Mammals and their care



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wondering what rare mammals are out there and any specific care they need? 

Just curious and its part of my reaserch.

Cheers guys


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

depends what you mean by rare ?


do you mean rear as in near extinction 


or rare as in exotics like skunks, monkies.............tigers, lions......ligers ?


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> depends what you mean by rare ?
> 
> 
> do you mean rear as in near extinction
> ...


Yeah rarer captive animals. I lurk in this section all the time as have been planning to get a species of rare mammel for about a year now, and would just be interested in getting first hand tips and tricks


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

skimsa said:


> Yeah rarer captive animals. I lurk in this section all the time as have been planning to get a species of rare mammel for about a year now, and would just be interested in getting first hand tips and tricks


what animal you want really has to go on how much time money and what your willing to put up with 
i have a skunk and she requires cooked meals specialized diet usually keeps me awake till 5am and never sticks to the outline of the species ie. in the winter shes as hyper as ever etc


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah as hannah has said 


it all depends on you and your lifestyle really 


i also have skunks too................fantastic pets but not for the faint hearted lol


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

also depends on how many you want as some species need to be in pairs and trios ans every skunk owner knows about trash the house time and the skunkie shuffle :lol2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Trust me im prepared to invest a lot of time and money into my animals, all i wanted out of this thread was little tips you guys may have picked up.

E.g with skunks do they like a certain time of feeding. Have you made a really good toy. Does a particluar lock work better than another etc


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skimsa said:


> Trust me im prepared to invest a lot of time and money into my animals, all i wanted out of this thread was little tips you guys may have picked up.
> 
> E.g with skunks do they like a certain time of feeding. Have you made a really good toy. Does a particluar lock work better than another etc


 
LOL skunks would eat all the time if they could 


you need to be specific on the tips you want though


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

skimsa said:


> Trust me im prepared to invest a lot of time and money into my animals, all i wanted out of this thread was little tips you guys may have picked up.
> 
> E.g with skunks do they like a certain time of feeding. Have you made a really good toy. Does a particluar lock work better than another etc


ichi is a night animal she has free run of my flat and will play with anything with food and all food tablets etc have to be kept well out of the way pref. glued to the celing so they cant get it :whistling2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Skimsa, what mammal interests you most? Or if it's too hard to pin down a specific mammal, any particular groups i.e. prosimians, primates, marsupials, carnivore, herbivore? It may be easier to answer your questions if we had a better idea of what you may like to keep.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

And also have you any past experience?


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

I know which animal it is Coatimundi.
As said done about a years worth of reaserch in genral mammal becoming more specific to Coati's. So know what the care sheets have to say but you guys live with these rarer mammels which care sheets cant tell you all about so what have you learnt over the years, as said little tips and tricks.
As for experience worked at two vet's, the west midlands safari park, was a game ranger in Africa and have been doing a job like the animal man - taking animals into schools and teaching kids about them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know that nerys has boarded a few coaties 

One of them i met in her van at a BBQ................lets just say they aint always so cute :lol2:


They are not a species i have owned or plan to was a lil put off by one screaming at me an acting like it wanted to eat me :lol2::lol2:

But there will be others that can you help you out on them and im sure they are not all the same as the one i met :lol2::lol2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I know that nerys has boarded a few coaties
> 
> One of them i met in her van at a BBQ................lets just say they aint always so cute :lol2:
> 
> ...


Cheers ie been talking to Nerys for a while about them and am going to see the ones shes getting.

Any tips with mammels in general as you've got gliders. Coati's are arboural too so anything of that nature that may help me?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skimsa said:


> Cheers ie been talking to Nerys for a while about them and am going to see the ones shes getting.
> 
> Any tips with mammels in general as you've got gliders. Coati's are arboural too so anything of that nature that may help me?


 
I really dont have coaties are not something that i have researched so i wouldnt like to give advice on something i know nothing about really 


i would say that coaties an gliders are a completely differnt kettle of fish really


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I really dont have coaties are not something that i have researched so i wouldnt like to give advice on something i know nothing about really
> 
> 
> i would say that coaties an gliders are a completely differnt kettle of fish really


Yeah definatly, im just obviously not being clear enough.

I mean with the gliders have you found any material or company thats really good for buliding thier habitat?
Have you found a particular spot they like to feed?
Is there any interaction toys they really like?

Those kind of things could pass over to Coati's


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well mine were housed in a 5ft tall ferret cage one with the tiers in i removed a couple of the shelves though so they had a larger space 


they sat on the shelf built into the cage to eat their food and on the edge of the food bowls perched usually 


i had things like hanging toys for them to swing on and got some canes i was going to use to thread through the bars so they had more perches to sit or hang from 

someone from the forum made me pouches for them to sleep in they also like my fleacey like slippers so they ended up with them attatched to the side of the cage too :lol2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Well mine were housed in a 5ft tall ferret cage one with the tiers in i removed a couple of the shelves though so they had a larger space
> they sat on the shelf built into the cage to eat their food and on the edge of the food bowls perched usually
> i had things like hanging toys for them to swing on and got some canes i was going to use to thread through the bars so they had more perches to sit or hang from
> someone from the forum made me pouches for them to sleep in they also like my fleacey like slippers so they ended up with them attatched to the side of the cage too :lol2:


Great cheers, obviously these guys are getting a much bigger cage.
What toys are their favourite?
Is cane ok for animals?
Dont think i will be putting fabric in with these have you seen their claws lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skimsa said:


> Great cheers, obviously these guys are getting a much bigger cage.
> What toys are their favourite?
> Is cane ok for animals?
> Dont think i will be putting fabric in with these have you seen their claws lol


 
yeps they seem to manage fine unhooking themselves didnt have a problem with mine 


as far as im aware cane is ok i never got round to putting it in anyways 


i used the ferret cage dangle toys an bird ones too with bells an such on


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeps they seem to manage fine unhooking themselves didnt have a problem with mine
> 
> 
> as far as im aware cane is ok i never got round to putting it in anyways
> ...


Great cheers em, thats just the kind of advise i needed. If anyones got other general tips like this to add will be apprechiated


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> yeps they seem to manage fine unhooking themselves didnt have a problem with mine
> 
> 
> as far as im aware cane is ok i never got round to putting it in anyways
> ...


If you're talking gliders here it's important to keep an eye on claw length and pick up on splits etc as they are well known for getting caught up in pouches, whether it's by a claw - which could be torn out (yes it has happened) or quite often a thread will get caught around the leg which has ended up with the glider losing that leg! Any material in a glider cage needs to be checked regularly.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> If you're talking gliders here it's important to keep an eye on claw length and pick up on splits etc as they are well known for getting caught up in pouches, whether it's by a claw - which could be torn out (yes it has happened) or quite often a thread will get caught around the leg which has ended up with the glider losing that leg! Any material in a glider cage needs to be checked regularly.


 
claws were checked regularily and also the pouches they slept in


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

It was for the OP's benefit as they mentioned fabric in cages. They need to be aware of the possible pitfalls.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yips i know lol 

just mentioning thats all 


The pouches best for mine were the fleecey ones they seemed to cope better on them with their claws


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Fleece is ideal for suggies :2thumb:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

If you have time, space, money and lots of commitment then a group of Meerkats, great fun, look amazig, kept in groups, large enclosure needed with a variety of toys to play in (tubes etc), would need indoor eating and a outside area. Needs natural surrounding, such as digging materials such as sand and rocks etc make it look at natural as possible. There very expensive at around 1.5k each usualy or you can come across cheaper deals, try to get Capive bred ones and start with a group of 3 or more, 1 male two females or something. 

This is just coming from things i read/seen and i would love to keep these one day.

Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

this thread is as a vague as saying 'anyone got any tips for looking after rare reptiles?'
As for the point on caresheets not being from the people who keep and live with them, who do you think writes the caresheets in the 1st place?

Not nitpicking but you really need to narrow your field down to 3 or 4 species or so you're really interested in so then people can give you specific info on whats best for you


----------

